# muzzleloader doe video



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

heres the video i made saturday of my muzzleloading doe kill. it was a great weekend and id like to thank Bobk for the invite. lets do it again.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats on the doe harvest. And yes. You do need to fire your cameraman. And if I might ask... where's your harness? Its a must...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice shot Tom!

Another Barnes bullet convert?


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats on the doe! Nice video as well!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks and yes, im a big Barnes Bullet fan now after seeing the results. that 250 gr solid copper left a 2" exit hole, no jacket seperation there


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Good vid EZ


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Didn't hunt out of the crapper? Nice shot.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Didn't hunt out of the crapper? Nice shot.


Bob was in the crapper.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Way to go EZ, great video as usual. :!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good video Tom, Congrats again on the doe. It was a good/fun hunt. The camera man sucks like a hoover though.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bobk said:


> Good video Tom, Congrats again on the doe. It was a good/fun hunt. The camera man sucks like a hoover though.


Favorite high school football taunt ever! Playing against North Canton Hoover.. "Nothing sucks like a Hoooooooverrrrrrrrr"! Oh man that made em mad.

No crapper deer yet Bob? Thats still one of my favorite posts of all time anywhere lol


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

as a glenoak grad i can appreciate that chant! 

Nice one EZ. glad you got one! i used the exact same call while i was out, saturday and sunday. except we saw zero deer. too much corn where i hunt i believe.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations Tom... Fire that Cameraman!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Bob was in the crapper.


Bob just couldn't get his sit together this weekend to get a deer?

Sit happens.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know you Tom but I love to watch how much fun you have in the outdoors. Congrats on the doe.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shoulda tried to call her in with a couple frog calls...nice doe.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

No deer out of the crapper. I saw a total of 9 deer on Saturday. I had a really nice doe coming up a logging trail and she turned broadside at about 75yds. and I chose to wait. It was a much easier drag if she came up the trail 40yds. more. Well sit! She hung up short and started feeding and I couldn't get a shot. All I could see was her head. Next thing, a shot rang out and she did a 180 and walked away. I had several deer wind me in the morning with the unusual east wind we had. 
The crapper will roast you acorns off in the weather we had. I was peeling clothes like it was prom night in the afternoon hunt.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bassyakker said:


> Congrats on the doe harvest. And yes. You do need to fire your cameraman. And if I might ask... where's your harness? Its a must...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


His harness is probably the same place mine is whenever I go out...at home!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> No deer out of the crapper. I saw a total of 9 deer on Saturday. I had a really nice doe coming up a logging trail and she turned broadside at about 75yds. and I chose to wait. It was a much easier drag if she came up the trail 40yds. more. Well sit! She hung up short and started feeding and I couldn't get a shot. All I could see was her head. Next thing, a shot rang out and she did a 180 and walked away. I had several deer wind me in the morning with the unusual east wind we had.
> The crapper will roast you acorns off in the weather we had. I was peeling clothes like it was prom night in the afternoon hunt.


Nice ending...lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> I was peeling clothes like it was prom night in the afternoon hunt.


That was an image I could of passed on


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome video tom! Maybe my primos can will bring them in tomorrow morning.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> Awesome video tom! Maybe my primos can will bring them in tomorrow morning.


it works, dont believe the haters (other deer.lol.)


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ezbite said:


> it works, dont believe the haters (other deer.lol.)


I didn't realize it brought the does also. I thought about getting one for the muzzle loader weekend but was afraid I'd call in bucks!

Speaking of which, don't mean to derail but if I'm out hunting squirrel, is it legal to call deer at the same time? No intention to hunt them, just hone skills/observation purposes? I would think I could as long as I wasn't going to shoot? I bought the "family pack" of the promos cans from cabelas bargain bin yesterday. $14 for 3 calls!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

leftfordead88 said:


> Awesome video tom! Maybe my primos can will bring them in tomorrow morning.


End up going out today?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I didn't realize it brought the does also. I thought about getting one for the muzzle loader weekend but was afraid I'd call in bucks!


Over the years I'd say I've called in 3 does to every buck. Those young tender ones come running sometimes.


----------

